# Check out these open catfish tournaments......



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Deer Creek Catfish Association 

8am-4pm September 5

Ohio River/Shawnee Marina Ramp(below Portsmouth, Ohio)

For more information call Dan at 740-248-6895 or visit www.deercreekcatfish.com


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Cabelas King Kat Qualifier

6:30-3pm Sept. 12

Ohio River/Gallipolis City Ramp(Gallipolis Ohio)

For more info. call Tanner at 859-333-9751 or visit www.cabelas.com and search king kat.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Bend Area C.A.R.E. Fall Catfish Tournament

8am-3pm September 19

Ohio River/Mason, West Virginia Levy Ramp

For more information call JASON ROUSH (304) 882-2456 or visit www.bendareacare.com


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Ohio Hills Catfish Club Fall Open

7am-3pm October 10

Ohio River/Crooked Creek Ramp(Point Pleasant, West Virginia)

For more info. call Bink at 740-596-2068 or visit www.ohiohillscatfishclub.com


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Neocats/DCCA Second Annual Catfish Challenge

9am-5pm October 17

Tappan Lake/SR 250 Ramp

For more info. call Jeff at 330-498-2031 or visit www.neocats.org


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Southwest Ohio Catfish Club

8am-3pm November 7

Ohio River/Cincinnati Public Landing

For more info. visit www.swocatfishclub.com


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

the AkronCATS championship is also an open tournament. It is on Sept 5. check out the post below about it.


----------

